# opinions on this blood line for the pups



## tanman (Aug 7, 2018)

thanks. can close thread now


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

That’s a nice dog. What are they asking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Looks like a pretty heavy honeybunch blood for the most part. Been along time since I've had gamebred dogs but when I did a dog bred like this would go from 500 to 800 typically. This will be a solid bulldog definately if bloodlines tell me anything it will be super high drive but a great companion as well. Will not be a dog when full grown for the inexperienced. I had some dogs similarly bred back when I started and they are a handfull.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

MSK said:


> Looks like a pretty heavy honeybunch blood for the most part. Been along time since I've had gamebred dogs but when I did a dog bred like this would go from 500 to 800 typically. This will be a solid bulldog definately if bloodlines tell me anything it will be super high drive but a great companion as well. Will not be a dog when full grown for the inexperienced. I had some dogs similarly bred back when I started and they are a handfull.


I agree and told the OP much of the same except the price. Dog with this blood would go for well more than that. I'd pay 1.5-2k for that dog based on all the looking and researching I've been doing. I've seen lesser dogs going for more. A lot of solid blood and well bred though definitely not a beginners dog.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

It's been well over 10 years since I have had any game bred dogs I am honestly surprised the prices have changed that much. Supply and demand I suppose.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Would like to add I know for certain if I wanted more again I could get some similarly bred for 600 but I have connections because it's all down from my old dogs.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

You’re lucky then. Even with some of the connections I’ve started to acquire I’m looking at $1500 for a well bred dog. There are some going cheaper but they’re curs or parvo survivors - things like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanman (Aug 7, 2018)

idk what to do. wanted to buy one of the pups for 1.5k ready to put down the deposit to hold it. now im second guessing myself, because i am a beginner. I just don't want to miss out and not be able to find one with good blood here local. Im in ky and the breeder is in Ky too... he had 2 pups to sale now he has 1 left


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

My advice would be to get an easier dog for a first dog. You can still get a quality, well bred dog that would not be quite the handful this pup would likely be. The kennel doing this breeding is not going to stop breeding any time soon so you can always look to get a pup off a future breeding once you have more experience.

There’s lots of quality dogs in the south. Try to hit some shows and talk to some breeders to find what you like that may be more beginners “speed”. Hope that helps...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

